# Ohio Muskie Show... Who's Going?



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Coot had an idea the OGF guy's should get together for lunch at the show. I'm going on Saturday, so who is going and when?


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

We will be there on Saturday. I will be at the booth for the Southwest Ohio Muskie Association or out spending money.


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

I'll be there on Friday and Saturday. I'd love to put a face to all these names! Especially since lots of you catch way bigger muskies than me. I'll pick your brain


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

I'm planning on going Sat. Have only fished for muskie once and have decided to try Ceasers Creek this spring and summer. Esp. if the walleye at CJ are as slow as they were last year. Hope to learn something and pick up some basic baits at the show.


----------



## Pike (Apr 7, 2004)

I will be there Sat. as well.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm thinking about going, but I don't want to give them all my great muskie catching secrets! ha ha! j/king! 



CG


----------



## B.A.Muskie (Aug 19, 2007)

Im going, but it depends on when Jim Saric is there


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I'll be there on Saturday


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

I will be going on saturday. Just getting back into fishing for musky, used to when I was younger but depended on my uncles knowledge to catch fish, now will be trying it on my own.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

B.A.Muskie said:


> Im going, but it depends on when Jim Saric is there


He's usually there all weekend and gives a seminar on Saturday. At least that's what he has done in the past.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I'll be there for the first few hours on Saturday


----------



## Blue Pike (Apr 24, 2004)

I'll be down on Saturday also. Unless we have good ice on Sandusky Bay or Erie, then I'll be fishing.


----------



## BITE-ME (Sep 5, 2005)

Planning on being there for a while on Saturday morning/afternoon.


----------



## tom4 (Feb 8, 2006)

walleyevision said:


> I will be going on saturday. Just getting back into fishing for musky, used to when I was younger but depended on my uncles knowledge to catch fish, now will be trying it on my own.


Where is the show in Columbus and the best way to get there from jefferson county ohio.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

tom4 said:


> Where is the show in Columbus and the best way to get there from jefferson county ohio.


Check out http://www.ohiomuskieshow.com/index.shtml for directions


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

Saturday for me.


----------



## THE WHITE WORM (Jan 15, 2007)

Edge 13 And Myself Will Be There Saturday And Sunday, Tom, We Are Heading From Jefferson County. Cant Wait To Find Some Deals, Picked Up A $100 Rod Last Year For $40.


----------



## Muskie Man (Aug 15, 2006)

Been there the past two years and Im going this year it just depends on what day my father in-law can go. CAN'T WAIT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

It's getting close and I'm looking forward to it.

A buddy and I are having breakfast and leaving Akron around 9:00 on Saturday.

We'll be at the show around 10:30

Anyone know the hours ?

The show website appears to be down.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Coot, Just checked, the site is back up. Hours are 9:00am-8:00pm.


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Everyone please stop by the Tom Dietz/Southwest Ohio Muskie Association booth and say hello. We will have members there all weekend.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Chris,

Looking forward to meeting you. Coachblue and I will be there for the Heiting seminar Saturday morning and after that presentation we will meet up with you guys at the booth. Maybe some OGF guys could have some lunch. I dunno? We're gonna stay for the Saric seminar as well so we'll be around for a good part of the day. See you there.

CG


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Crittergitter, Sounds good on the lunch thing. How does 12:30 sound? Tony Grant's seminar end's at 12:30.... so how's hungry?


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Muskyman said:


> Crittergitter, Sounds good on the lunch thing. How does 12:30 sound? Tony Grant's seminar end's at 12:30.... so how's hungry?


Hmmmm.....from what I saw Tony's seminar starts at 12:30pm. I can't miss lunch! I wouldn't want to hear about feeshin in that mudhole down in KY anyhow. I kid fellas, I'm just joking. 

Seriously though, we're doing the Heiting seminar and the Saric seminar and lunch in between so we will likely miss Tony's seminar. I suppose the guys will sing Happy Birthday to him since he is the big 50. 

I would guess you'll find me and my uncle at the SOMA booth somewhere in the neighborhood of noon and eating some lunch in the arcade area about noon thirty.

CG


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

crittergitter said:


> Hmmmm.....from what I saw Tony's seminar starts at 12:30pm. I can't miss lunch! I wouldn't want to hear about feeshin in that mudhole down in KY anyhow. I kid fellas, I'm just joking.
> 
> Seriously though, we're doing the Heiting seminar and the Saric seminar and lunch in between so we will likely miss Tony's seminar. I suppose the guys will sing Happy Birthday to him since he is the big 50.
> 
> ...


Yea, your right. I was thinking it ended at 12.30pm.


----------



## esoxhunter (Apr 7, 2004)

I've got the shakes
need new musky lures
will saturday ever get here


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

esoxhunter said:


> I've got the shakes
> need new musky lures
> will saturday ever get here


I know, I think I'm coming unglued!
This is worse than Christmas as a kid.


----------



## B.A.Muskie (Aug 19, 2007)

That show was a good time. Got some lures and a poll and some autographs


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

great show! I learned a lot and met some nice people. I am ready to catch my first muskie!


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I was at all the Pittsburgh shows and haven't missed one in Columbus either. The first Pitt. was by far the best one, until Today. This show keeps getting better.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Good stuff

Talked to some interesting people.

Spent too much on lures


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I went to that show 3 years ago and I came away unimpressed. However, this year it was AWESOME! They had a ton of tackle vendors! If you couldn't find what you were looking for then you didn't look hard enough or you just didn't care to spend the money. I got some sweeeeeet jerkbaits. Those Savage Gear Freestylers are gonna catch me some skies this summer I just know it. I picked up a couple good black bucktails and a nice little surface bait as well. My uncle got 2 IM8 graphite rods(1 8' MH & 1 8' H) for $100. Great deal! 

I loved it!

CG


----------

